# R350 kann nicht für Open GL/3d genutzt werden



## exitboy (26. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe SuSe 10 (Standard Auswahl) installiert und als Grafikkarte die ATI R350 NH --> Radeon 9800 PRO.

Im SaX2 kann ich die 3D Beschleunigung nicht aktivieren. Warum nicht?


----------

